# Need help/advice on how to lay a concrete foundation or hiring someone



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, time is ticking on my side as the second week of November is coming up quickly. Nights are getting colder and I would like to have my greenhouse setup this year. Well I'm not sure if it's a good idea to set it up this year or next but if it was up at least I have the impromptu shed to use for winter and externalize some stuff around the house. Granted it'll be in plain view.

I have this greenhouse. I also found the instructions here (PDF) and I own the 6' x 8' model. I forgot if it was a galvanised base or not but lets just go with non-galvanised base.

I've never laid a foundation before but have some power tools that I own for mixing and such. I also have some pressure treated fence board lumber in my garage which I could use to frame and area to pour the concreate in. I do'nt know how to lay a foundation and wondering if anyone can help me out with this?

If I was to hire someone to do it what am I looking at for a charge roughly for a 6 x 8' foundation laid? I was thinking Handyman Connection but wanted some feedback first here if anyone has had experience with that company/group? I'd like to learn how to do it myself but I'm more a visual/hands on learner over textbooks as I digest the data better that way.

Hoping someone out there is in the trade or has background to help me out on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Why not just remove the sod and level the ground and add 2x2 patio slabs. It is just as good, less work and probably cheaper than a concrete pad. If you want you can add a bit of crushed limestone under the patio stones but I never did. That is what I did for my greenhouse and the 2x2 patio stones haven't moved since 1991.
The greenhouse keeps the water out so the ground below doesn't heave with freezing.

Here is an idea of what work you need to do for a concrete pad.
http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/i-need-concrete-pad-my-tub-334251/#post3837806
Here is a more detailed how to:
http://blog.norsteel.com/2009/06/11/laying-a-concrete-pad-for-your-steel-building-kit/
Remember you can also set bolts into the concrete so you can faster the greenhouse to them.
Concrete calculator:
http://www.lowes.ca/howto/calculator_concrete_pad.aspx
Also remember that you need just enough heat to cure concrete. Too hot and the concrete cracks while curing. Too little and it will take a long time to cure and also freezing stalls the hydration. It takes about 28 days to cure properly under proper conditions.
http://www.cement.org/basics/concretebasics_faqs.asp
www.mrmca.com/articles/9curing.pdf
It is a lot like baking a cake


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It's your project, and I don't want to rain on your parade, but a greenhouse that size won't stay above freezing in this climate without additional heat (very expensive). Winter days are short at this latitude, the sun is low in the sky, and winters tend to be overcast most of the time. You might be able to overwinter goldfish or koi in it, although an aboveground tub or pool will probably need heat to keep it from freezing during the coldest weather. Tilapia need substantially higher temperatures, IIRC, at least 15 or 20C. 

You said you wanted to raise tilapia. This isn't practical in this climate, except in a large commercial greenhouse with some supplemental heating. Where will you get tilapia fry or juveniles to raise? In the southern US it's easy to get them, but you won't find them here. The live tilapia you can buy at some large Chinese supermarkets, or even at the No Frills at the Dufferin Mall, are generally all male -- there's some genetic manipulation done to prevent females, which tend to breed at a small size rather than grow. So it's not like you can buy a pair and raise fry.

Also consider, what do you want to do with the tilapia? Do you plan to kill and eat them? Suggest you buy a few live ones and see if you're up to it. Killing is unpleasant, and cleaning fish is a dirty job. Much easier to buy frozen tilapia fillets and vastly cheaper than raising your own.

A concrete pad is a substantial project in this climate. I'd recommend patio stones on a gravel foundation -- much cheaper and much easier to DIY. 

You have a lot of interesting ideas, but the implementation is not usually so easy. Do some more research on whether things that work in the UK or the US will work in this climate, and experiment on a small scale before investing a lot of time, energy and money in this project.

Again, it's none of my business, but I hope these views will be helpful to you.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Calmer,

I see you're out in the 'pickle'  . How are the winds up there? The reason I'm thinking of going with a concrete base is so I can anchor it down from the winds. I've seen and heard of winds around ~85kph to IIRC topping ~110kph max wind gusts north of the GTA. No I don't live around the Wonderland theme park area (thankfully) after seeing their damage out there.
My biggest concern is finding the greenhouse 1-2 houses away from me floating in someones pool from a high wind session. What is your size of your greenhouse and how is it anchored down? 


Bae,

Well it's part of my self sustainability project right now. Not going commercial size with 5000+gal tanks tho the thought of burying a IBC (1000gal) is on the back of the mind if I need the extra gallons. Well as said I may keep all tilapia or change species over the seasons and over winter some indoors when stock is lower of the remaining tilapia. It's still on the drawing board over if I'm going with edible fish. I think Sid's Pond up in Newmarket or Barrie (can't remember) may have some edibles in there but then again I've never been there before. I do know they showed up as one of the stores/companies that deal with aquaponics IIRC.



Thanks for the links and comments you two. I'll check it out later this weekend.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Calmer,

BTW hwat do you grow in your greenhouse?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Interesting project...keep us posted.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The greenhouse is made of wood with acrylic windows. I have used it for growing plants, storing some gardening tools, raising fish, and raising mosquitoes as fish food. Warm weather use only though.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Calmer said:


> The greenhouse is made of wood with acrylic windows. I have used it for growing plants, storing some gardening tools, raising fish, and raising mosquitoes as fish food. Warm weather use only though.


Got some pics I can check out?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bump and PM


----------

